# Philadelphia Officers Accused Of Having Sex In Police Car



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc10.com*

Two Philadelphia police officers are in hot water after allegedly being caught on tape having sex while on duty.

Police top brass has confirmed to NBC 10 News that two on-duty police officers drove two women to Fort Mifflin near the Philadelphia International Airport early Tuesday morning. 
According to police sources, the men got out of their police vehicle and then let two females out of the back seat of their patrol car. Allegedly, the officers then removed their police belts and guns and, moments later, the women performed oral sex on the officers.

Sources said that a security guard at Fort Mifflin witnessed the act. Police sources said that the guard approached the officers and told them that a surveillance camera was viewing them.

The officers allegedly fled at a high rate of speed.

Police Commissioner Sylvester Johnson would not comment on camera about the allegations but, off camera, he told NBC 10 News that Internal Affairs is conducting a thorough investigation.

NBC 10 has learned that the officers are currently assigned to the 12th district, and that both officers are police veterans with at least eight years on the force.

This the second time in recent months that a police vehicle has allegedly been used for sexual intent.

In August, police said that a narcotics field officer was gunned down while attempting to pick up a prostitute in an unmarked police vehicle.

Copyright 2005 by NBC10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Eamonn Wright (Nov 1, 2005)

And?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Eamonn Wright said:


> And?


i guess the moral of the story is to think with the right head. I would have never thought there would be video cameras at an airport. sometimes we just don't think.


----------

